# the killer bee



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

i think its called summink like that i cant remember wether its a boa morph or a royal morph but does anyone know much about em or even have a pic of one apparently they are really rare and pricy to get hold of


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i dont know much about them, but they are pretty rare


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

Ball Python

Killer Bees are double Co Dominant, they are Super Pastel jungle and Spider combined.

The price £10.000 and up i think

Paul.


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

wow thats one pricey snake anyone got a pic of one?


----------



## lekkie (Aug 13, 2006)

after a real long search i found some pics these are amazing i want one lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

very nice, still not sure i'm re mortagage for one though


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> very nice, still not sure i'm re mortagage for one though


10k for a snake i don't knowif i would pay it even if i had it laying about!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

true, good profit though when u breed


----------



## simonc (Sep 11, 2006)

thats what everyone thinks!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i know lol, people used to think that with corns until they breed them


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Thats the thing with royals at the minute.The prices seem to be dropping really fast especially the co dom morphs.The new co dom corns will go the same.There that easily produced,one male 5 females.You do the maths.Now the combo's is a different thing,I guess its just who has them first.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

i thought it was called a Bumblebee?


----------



## Genetic (Jul 16, 2006)

I think its like this

Bumblebee = Pastel Jungle and Spider

Killer bee = Super Pastel jungle and Spider

Super killer bee = Super Pastel jungle and super Spider

Crazy money...... its gotta be one of the biggest ripoffs in herping history.


Paul.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

There was also the stinger bee produced by Ray Hine a couple of years ago and i know he wouldnt sell the hatchlings as he was keeping them for future projects


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

As things stand i believe the price tag will remain for a little while yet until they become common (obviously). As long as that price tag remains they will not become common.. and only be produced cheaper through a longer project....

as far as i'm concerned in todays market, it is probably justified. Imagine breeding one of them with several NORMAL females... plenty of market for this with different morph's. I'm not saying i'd pay this much, only commenting.


----------

